# All The Info I Can Get About Czech Lines



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I want to learn everything I can about Czech Lines.

Anyone with experience about Czech lines, wether they own/owned a Czech GSD or they breed Czech GSD's.

If you have owned both American and Czech GSD's how are/were the dogs different?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck with this request.

People are more secretive with line info than the secret service is with the presidents travel itenerary.

Information you get comes out like a sloooooooow leaky faucet. Especially from those that REALLY know what they are talking about and have actually seen most of the great dogs in action.

Best bet would be to just google and read. Here, leerburg and PDB. Maybe others have different sites you can read up on as well.

Try and talk to AS MANY people as you can and ask specific questions. 

I'm personally getting to the point where I am about to try to bribe Cliffson1.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> Good luck with this request.
> 
> People are more secretive with line info than the secret service is with the presidents travel itenerary.
> 
> ...


What an excellent idea!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Silly me, I thought people on here had Czech GSD's.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am looking into Czech lines as well.. I would suggest spending some time with these dogs to really get a feel for them.

I had a 50% Czech x DDR/WGWL female at my house for 2 weeks and can honeslty say that she was great. Hard to settle in the home, very busy, excellent balanced drives, amazing threseholds, just a great dog. Totally different than what I am use too with Stark.

I am hoping to babysit that female's dam for a week or so to get to know her better too, she is a Grimm great-granddaughter, and her grandsire is Dargo.. 
Lexi vom haus Hillsview - German shepherd dog

I fell in love with her the moment I met her 2 years ago.

Really though, you can do all the reading in the world, but it doesn't really equate to meeting these dogs and seeing them work in person.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Even if you own a dog from the lines in question, It can be difficult to generalize from your experience with one or a few dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What are people wanting to know about the Czech lines? Generally what characteristics can be found? Strengths and weaknesses? Which lines of czech lines?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am looking into Czech lines as well.. I would suggest spending some time with these dogs to really get a feel for them.
> 
> I had a 50% Czech x DDR/WGWL female at my house for 2 weeks and can honeslty say that she was great. Hard to settle in the home, very busy, excellent balanced drives, amazing threseholds, just a great dog. Totally different than what I am use too with Stark.
> 
> ...


Thank you Elizabeth!

I am actually going to see my breeder at the end of this month. I want to finally meet him in person, see his dogs and he has a litter on the ground that I want to meet. I am definitly not getting a puppy anytime soon, my breeder is going to be moving soon so I want to go meet him now while he is only an hour away instead of meeting him when he lives 7+ hours away from me.

I got info from him about Czech lines but I also want to hear from other people that own them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Uniballer said:


> Even if you own a dog from the lines in question, It can be difficult to generalize from your experience with one or a few dogs.


That is totally true, but I also think that if you really want to learn about these lines, then meeting a few (as many as you can - I also train with a few dogs who are from czech lines or a high mix) is the first start.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Samba said:


> What are people wanting to know about the Czech lines? Generally what characteristics can be found? Strengths and weaknesses? Which lines of czech lines?


I want to know EVERYTHING


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

People probably seem secretive because most posts are anecdotal evidence and can't always be an accurate generalization so it's unfair to the dogs. Someone like Cliff knows pedigrees and dogs and has worked hands-on with enough dogs for us to trust him and find his knowledge valuable but I think that is rare on the Internet because most of the most knowledgeable people are out working dogs instead of lurking on forums. I can tell you only what I've seen in a few Czech dogs and Czech line mixes and why I would or wouldn't get one but that only applies to me. If you want to know *everything* your best bet would be to watch a good number of the dogs in action. Even when people say what they've seen it can be framed based on whether or not that is the type of dog *they* would want. Maybe some of the qualities I would not like in a Czech dog you would like or wouldn't care about either way. If the breeder you are going to visit is familiar with Czech dogs I would start there. I'm sure there are also nuances within the Czech type depending on the lines/kennel/dogs in the pedigree.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> People probably seem secretive because most posts are anecdotal evidence and can't always be an accurate generalization so it's unfair to the dogs. Someone like Cliff knows pedigrees and dogs and has worked hands-on with enough dogs for us to trust him and find his knowledge valuable but I think that is rare on the Internet because most of the most knowledgeable people are out working dogs instead of lurking on forums. I can tell you only what I've seen in a few Czech dogs and Czech line mixes and why I would or wouldn't get one but that only applies to me. If you want to know *everything* your best bet would be to watch a good number of the dogs in action. Even when people say what they've seen it can be framed based on whether or not that is the type of dog *they* would want. Maybe some of the qualities I would not like in a Czech dog you would like or wouldn't care about either way. If the breeder you are going to visit is familiar with Czech dogs I would start there. I'm sure there are also nuances within the Czech type depending on the lines/kennel/dogs in the pedigree.


Thank you Lies!

Yes, he is very familar with Czech dogs, I cant wait to meet all of his dogs!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Folks,
Cliff will not be commenting publicly on pedigrees and bloodlines even in the bloodlines section where you would think people should discuss these issues. 
My reasons are personal, but I will say that in the past I have always tried to comment on dogs or lines that I had firsthand knowledge in either training or observation. This is why I seldom if ever comment on individual showline dogs in work or show as I am not into keeping up with them. I think there is a value to knowing pedigrees, and I think my dogs and their records in many Law enforcement places reflect this value. I am not currently into Sch and don't feel titling a dog in this venue is necessary for me to evaluate a dog. Many people feel this is gospel and look with disdain on others that particpate elsewhere. There is no absolute in pedigree reading, or knowledge of bloodlines, but people have to start somewhere. Many people start out, some stick with learning bloodlines, others fall by the wayside. I am a person who tries to give back because many people helped me. But there are many who feel that this knowledge is privleged for only serious people in the breed. To each their own
There are many knowledgable people on this forum with pedigree knowledge, I'm sure they will be willing to help sincere people.
I don't know but a small bit about pedigrees in the big scheme of things, but I do know enough that I don't need anybody on this forum to find my way in bloodlines or training a German Shepherd. 
I will respond to some of the pm's or maybe ask a person to send me a pm if i feel I can help a person. 
I'm retired, so I have time to do the internet AND train often. This helps me to see dogs and evaluate them to go along with pedigree knowledge. 
Cliff


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cliff, you're slowing down on forum posts so you can work on your book, right?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Cliff, you're slowing down on forum posts so you can work on your book, right?


I would so buy 10 copies of that!

Cliff, I know you have helped me and I am so very thankful for that. I consider you to be the "all knowing master" of pedigrees - in my eyes at least!

I admire you opinion and your offer to help those of us that you have.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Hey Folks,
> Cliff will not be commenting publicly on pedigrees and bloodlines even in the bloodlines section where you would think people should discuss these issues.
> My reasons are personal, but I will say that in the past I have always tried to comment on dogs or lines that I had firsthand knowledge in either training or observation. This is why I seldom if ever comment on individual showline dogs in work or show as I am not into keeping up with them. I think there is a value to knowing pedigrees, and I think my dogs and their records in many Law enforcement places reflect this value. I am not currently into Sch and don't feel titling a dog in this venue is necessary for me to evaluate a dog. Many people feel this is gospel and look with disdain on others that particpate elsewhere. There is no absolute in pedigree reading, or knowledge of bloodlines, but people have to start somewhere. Many people start out, some stick with learning bloodlines, others fall by the wayside. I am a person who tries to give back because many people helped me. But there are many who feel that this knowledge is privleged for only serious people in the breed. To each their own
> There are many knowledgable people on this forum with pedigree knowledge, I'm sure they will be willing to help sincere people.
> ...


 
So what your saying is that I need to drop by with a good bottle of Scotch, box of cubans and then you may talk a little?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> So what your saying is that I need to drop by with a good bottle of Scotch, box of cubans and then you may talk a little?


I make a mean cheesecake!  Can I come?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> So what your saying is that I need to drop by with a good bottle of Scotch, box of cubans and then you may talk a little?


He he - you're good!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Cliff, I respect your decision. This is a terrible loss to us learners and, I'm sure, to the experts as well. If the powers that be could convince you to change your mind and return, it would be a great day for freely shared knowledge! It would also be very beneficial for the GSD breed. It is your practical, real world knowledge of dogs and of training them, and of training them in real world endeavors like K9 work that made your comments so valuable to me. That basis made your extensive knowledge of pedigrees invaluable, I thought. I also got a kick out of the way you could appreciate a good dog, regardless of whether it was a K9 or a pet. Wish you the best of luck with your endeavors!

If you are writing a book, please let us know when it is ready. I'm not the only one who really wants a coply!


----------



## melissa3484 (Jul 21, 2013)

*A Different Dog*

I'm 48 & have had GSD's my entire life...literally. My newest family member is now 10 months old and her father is from Czech line/mom from East German. She is unlike any other shepherd that I've had in the past. She is very busy and has an extremely high prey drive. She loves to dig & loves to destroy - cushions, pillows, couches, toys, shoes. She does all her naughty behavior when she's alone or unsupervised so you have no chance to correct her. Needless to say, she's brilliant! She's very people-oriented & beginning to develop protection behaviors. She's very nosy, very persistent & very difficult to get her to change her focus. I contacted the breeder to see if I could determine what was just puppy behavior. Both mom & dad are very destructuve - they destroyed 2 couches. Both mom & dad are extremely social as well.






LaRen616 said:


> Hey guys, I want to learn everything I can about Czech Lines.
> 
> Anyone with experience about Czech lines, wether they own/owned a Czech GSD or they breed Czech GSD's.
> 
> ...


----------

